# Spalter/Mottler Brush??



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Can anyone explain the difference btwn an spalter/mottler brush used by decorative painters & the basic wash-brush sold in art stores?

I left my Omega (spalter) on a job site :vs_sob: & can't sub a chip brush for my next finish so I'm trying to find a quick replacement! The only other quality spalter brushes I know of are Pierre Finkelstein but they aren't available in any local or quick ship online stores either. 

An Amazon search keeps pulling large wash brushes used by canvas artists (like the Da Vinci)....would there be a noticeable difference (are they thinner? Shedding? Etc..) or would it be a good substitute?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Man, that sucks about the Omega.

I would think the wash brush might be too flimsy, not enough body. 

Are you doing a strie?

Edit- maybe Dick Blick? On the east coast we have brick and mortar DB, or online and overnight it? If you are doing a strie/ drag, I’ve used those rectangular foam applicators. They make a pretty crisp line.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Man, that sucks about the Omega.
> 
> I would think the wash brush might be too flimsy, not enough body.
> 
> ...


If you are doing a strie, try a wallpaper brush, I've seen it used and it looked great to me. Then again I'm not a faux painter.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> Man, that sucks about the Omega.
> 
> I would think the wash brush might be too flimsy, not enough body.
> 
> ...




DB hadn’t even occurred to me-I don’t know why I’ve not thought of it in years since I got all my art supplies there in college....so THANK YOU!! Not sure of we have a brick here but the overnight shipping is brilliant  

I know, I’m heart broken over the Omega...not just because its gone but also because it was perfectly broken in  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> If you are doing a strie, try a wallpaper brush, I've seen it used and it looked great to me. Then again I'm not a faux painter.




Im doing a single pass oil wash back so can’t chance hairs shedding but your right- Wallpaper brushes are AMAZING for striae!! 

I’ve got so many hanging in the shop for that exact reason! In a pinch, hand held outdoor broom heads can work too


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PPD said:


> single pass oil wash back


No problem, happy to help. I’m curious what ^^^^ is?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I've got some kind of faux brush in my collection that is supposed to be over 130 years old. I have no idea what it was used for though. Horsehair with leather strips holding it to the metal, which appears to be brass. 3 1/2" wide about 1/4' thick with hairs that are about 6" long. Any ideas?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

PACman said:


> I've got some kind of faux brush in my collection that is supposed to be over 130 years old. I have no idea what it was used for though. Horsehair with leather strips holding it to the metal, which appears to be brass. 3 1/2" wide about 1/4' thick with hairs that are about 6" long. Any ideas?


Well, I would call it a flogger. I would use a flogger to create pores in a wood grain project by holding the brush parallel to the surface and tapping the brush repeatedly as I move the brush forward.( I was taught forward, many people go the opposite way. )

But maybe someone else has a different name for it, idk.

I made a mistake here thinking OP wanted a spalter/mottler substitute to do a strie. In my head a spalter is sort of stiff,maybe just a case of different people call things by different names,idk.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Well, I would call it a flogger. I would use a flogger to create pores in a wood grain project by holding the brush parallel to the surface and tapping the brush repeatedly as I move the brush forward.( I was taught forward, many people go the opposite way. )
> 
> But maybe someone else has a different name for it, idk.
> 
> I made a mistake here thinking OP wanted a spalter/mottler substitute to do a strie. In my head a spalter is sort of stiff,maybe just a case of different people call things by different names,idk.


Flogger? Kinky!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

...aaaaaand of course you did


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Sound's like a brush I would use for softening edge's on faux marble or some such stone..


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> ...aaaaaand of course you did


Couldn't resist. Sorry. But thanks for the info. Kind of makes me wonder how many techniques have been lost through the years. Faux techniques have been used for centuries. I wonder if there is anyone that researches them.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Um, no need to apologize to me.

There are a couple of schools in the US that teach this. One is in NC,I think.
One guy I’m sure is old school and has written a couple of books worth checking out is Pierre Finklestein.


----------

